# nWoD/CoC/X-Files - The Shadows - OOC



## Blackrat (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know, I might not be able to really run this here but I had this random thought about a game set in modern days. PC's would be from different branches of government who are recruited by some agency to investigate various mysterious occurances that the general populace must be protected from.

PC's: Cops, Military, FBI Agents etc...

"Enemies": Aliens, Vampires, Ancient Horrors... 

What do you think? Any ideas? Would you be interested to play. Would you take it badly if I had to announce that I couldn't run it afterall . (I'm in the middle of reading to an important exam that is on june, and this makes it difficult for me to consentrate GM'ing a party-game.)


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay, a bit more coherent post now that I have had time to think this over. So I'm thinking about a nWoD game with no more than 4 players. The theme would be something like CoC mixed with X-Files. Some horror (I'm not really good on that  ), mysteries, protecting the populace from things they're not supposed to know, preventing aliens from overrunnig the goverment etc... The beginning would be a short encounter where the truth is revealed in it's all horror to the PC's and they'd be recruited to the "Organization".


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2008)

It sounds pretty cool!

I'll have to re-examine my...kind of embarrassingly huge roster of games I'm in to make sure I can spare time for this. I'm also a little skittish of your (appreciated) noting that you yourself might not actually have time to run it.

My suggestion would be that if you're not sure you have time, you probably shouldn't. As much as it pains me to say. 

That said, if you do decide to run it, the new WoD is intriguing to me.

Standard character generation, I assume? No templates or any such thing?


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> That said, if you do decide to run it, the new WoD is intriguing to me.
> 
> Standard character generation, I assume? No templates or any such thing?



Yeah, I think that by limiting the players to max 4 I can make it easier for me to run it. And if those players all were as committed players as I know you to be, it certainly would help .

As for characters I was truly thinking standard creation. No templates yet but there's no saying what will happen in-game . Character consept would best be different branches of law-enforcement as I already stated. Anyone with remotely good reason to be part of crime-scene investigation would fit my starting scene perfectly.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2008)

Hee!

I have an idea for a doctor doing a hospital internship who has a brush with the supernatural...she could easily become a forensic specialist following that, as she develops a taste for sleuthing and some contacts in the local police force.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2008)

We had a game, that was really cool, and about the same theme, it was call "Pulp heroes" but our DM left us behind.. *snif* 

JK hehe.

I would like to play this kind of game, unfortunately I have not a single of those book.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, I think ultimately the problem with P-H was that I allowed too many people in and I had troubles with making logical settings in the 30's. Both of which I'm going to correct in this one. Sorry to hear you don't have the book Voda


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2008)

What system do you want to use? Storytelling, percent (classic CoC) or d20?


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 21, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> What system do you want to use? Storytelling, percent (classic CoC) or d20?



ST. The basic new WoD stuff.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm in if its NWoD.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, definetly nWoD Jemal. So if Shay, WD and you are interested I could start the game with this group. I think I'll allow one more player if there's interest. I hope Walking Dad is indeed still interested since he didn't answer me anymore .

Character creation rules:
-Basic creation as per WoD rulebook.
-Mundane humans who are working one way or other in law-enforcement. For example: FBI (or CIA, NSA etc) agents, police officers, forensics...
-As of start you are still mostly unaware of the supernatural.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a few concepts, so I'm going to need to see which would fit best: 

What are your suggestions regarding the merits 'Allies', 'Contacts', and 'Status'?  Good idea/bad idea/doesn't really matter?  (IE A higher-ranking officer/official with many allies and a lot of 'pull' within his organization)
Would a scientist type (CSI/FBI) fit in or be useful at all, or would you suggest refraining from a non-combat character?
How about an ex-criminal who's 'switched sides', and though he has no formal military/police training, has been brought in for his insight and expertise?

*EDIT: Just for the record they're posted in order of my prefered character.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

All are pretty solid ideas. With scientist I'd suggest to put some skill in firearms too (There will be time when you need to put few rounds to a vampire etc..). Contacts/Allies/Status can work out well, especially since you will be essentially changing department so it's good to have friends in the old place.
I don't really like the ex-criminal idea but it could work too.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

hmm, actually reading back it looks like Shayuri's idea was an intellectual forensics type, so I think I'll go with my primary idea, the higher-ranked, leiutenant/detective idea.

I'm thinking he's a police detective who's been around the block a few times, works the night shift, knows his business, etc.

So unless anybody else had the same Idea, I think I'll be trying to portray the 'group leader' type of person.  Speaking of which, what are everybody elses ideas?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm still with you. Got the basic book on a free rpgnow action (freerpg or thanksgiving)   

I'm interested in some kind of "black ops" character. Working with the others, but interested to keep everything a secret.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm in like Flint. Does this mean I need to buy the nWoD book? I could settle for the McWoD or CoC books, I already own both of those.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm in like Flint. Does this mean I need to buy the nWoD book? I could settle for the McWoD or CoC books, I already own both of those.



Neither really works as they use completely different rules system . MCWoD is darn good product but it assumes basic d20-leveled system whereas basic WoD uses the ST d10 system.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I'm still with you. Got the basic book on a free rpgnow action (freerpg or thanksgiving)
> 
> I'm interested in some kind of "black ops" character. Working with the others, but interested to keep everything a secret.



Well you are all about to become MiB type soon. He could start as FBI agent who is specialized in covert cases?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Neither really works as they use completely different rules system . MCWoD is darn good product but it assumes basic d20-leveled system whereas basic WoD uses the ST d10 system.



Is the basice nWoD book good enough to play? I could have it in my hands inside of two weeks. If thats too long, than put me in as the first Alt.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

so btw, blackrat, couple things - 
You originally stated that you weren't sure if you'd have time to run this thing, but it seems that may have changed from your recent, apparently enthusiastic responses.

So if you _are_ more certain of doing this than when you first posted, what type of starting window are we looking at? (right away, later this week, next week?)


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Is the basice nWoD book good enough to play? I could have it in my hands inside of two weeks. If thats too long, than put me in as the first Alt.



Yeah, it is enough to play. I personally have almost all the books but you really don't need more than the first Rulebook. The other books give enhanced character options but they are not necessary in any ways.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> so btw, blackrat, couple things -
> You originally stated that you weren't sure if you'd have time to run this thing, but it seems that may have changed from your recent, apparently enthusiastic responses.
> 
> So if you _are_ more certain of doing this than when you first posted, what type of starting window are we looking at? (right away, later this week, next week?)



Yeah, I think with small enough group I can keep the game running  . I think maybe next week or then next of that. Depending how fast you get the characters done. I have no hurry.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

(NOTE: Not trying to rush or push you, just curious as to whether I should begin character creation right away or give it some time.  You *did* post creation guidelines.  )


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah. I could technically start right away. I have already scribbled my notebook full of ideas, plothooks, story-archs and NPC-outlines. So if everyone gets characters done soon, we can start soon, but if you wish for time to go over the details and take some time to do the characters it's okay too .


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is enough to play. I personally have almost all the books but you really don't need more than the first Rulebook. The other books give enhanced character options but they are not necessary in any ways.




Is it fine if I take some stuff from the Armory and 13th precinct?


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Is it fine if I take some stuff from the Armory and 13th precinct?



Sure. No problem with those.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

hows this look as a first draft, He's a seasoned detective:


Detective Thomas Jericho
Gender: Male  Age: 32 
Hair: Short, Red Eyes: Brown  Ht: 5'11 Wt: 180
Virture: Fortitude  Vice:  Lust

PHYSICAL(5)		MENTAL(4)		SOCIAL(3)
Strength : ***		Intelligence : **		Presence : **
Dexterity : ***		Wits : ***		Manipulation : *
Stamina : **		Resolve	: **		Composure : ***

Skills: 
Mental (4)
Academics *
Computer * 
Investigation **(Crime Scenes)

Physical (11)
Athletics **
Brawl **
Drive **
Firearms ***(Revolver)
Larceny *
Stealth *

Social (7)
Empathy * 
Intimidation *
Persuasion **
Streetwise *
Subterfuge **(Spotting Lies)


Merits: 
Allies 2(Police), Contacts 1, Status 1(Police), Quick Draw 1(Firearms), Resources 2

Health: 7
Willpower: 5
Morality: 7

Size: 5 Speed: 11 Initiative: 6 
Defense: 3  Armour:  1/2(Bulletproof)

Attack pools: 
Brawl: 5 dice (Bashing) 
Magnum: 10 dice (Lethal)

Equipment: Kevlar Vest, .44 Magnum


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2008)

Hee... Anyone else getting a "Mulder/Scully" feel from these so far? I didn't even think of it until now...

Angelina Rosetti
Gender: Female 
Age: 26
Hair: Brown, short
Eyes: Blue
Ht: 5'6" Wt: 125
Virtue: Compassion
Vice: Pride

PHYSICAL(3) MENTAL(5) SOCIAL(4)
Strength : ** Intelligence : *** Presence : **
Dexterity : ** Wits : ** Manipulation : **
Stamina : ** Resolve : *** Composure : ***

Skills:
Mental (11)
Academics ***
Medicine ***
Investigation **(Autopsy)
Science ***

Physical (4)
Athletics *
Brawl *
Drive *
Stealth *

Social (7)
Empathy **
Persuasion **
Socialize **
Subterfuge *(Spotting Lies)

Merits:
Striking Looks **, Status (Medical) **, Resources **, Iron Stamina *

Health: 7
Willpower: 6
Morality: 7

Size: 5 Speed: 9 Initiative: 4
Defense: 2 Armour: -

Attack pools:
Brawl: 3 dice (Bashing)

Equipment: Pending


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hee... Anyone else getting a "Mulder/Scully" feel from these so far? I didn't even think of it until now...



I'm thinking more of Dogget/Scully but yeah. Somehow the fact that I mentioned X-Files in the first post has gotten me to associate the characters there too . As for the sheets all look good so far. Feel free to nix and fix and change as long as you need to make them the way you like. So far it seems we have a beautifull forensic pathologist, a gruff detective and (secretive special agent?)


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been going through wikipedia to find an agency of which MiB could be part of in this game and I have found a perfect one. I will not yet spoil what it is, but you will be surpriced . Okay there will actually be two MiB's, the ones you will become part of and the other agency that are antagonists. Both are spoken of as MiB by the ignorant but are actually very different groups .


----------



## justinbot (Apr 23, 2008)

Ah, looks interesting. If you need alternates or anything, put my name down.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2008)

I think we're still looking for more PCs, actually. Not just alternates.


----------



## justinbot (Apr 23, 2008)

Ah, well. Consider me interested then.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I did say that max 4 players but I think I feel more comfortable with 3 so sorry justin and Rev. If I need to bring someone to liven up the game sometime I'll let you know. For now, I'm going to take this with Shay, WD and Jemal.


----------



## justinbot (Apr 23, 2008)

No problem. I'll keep my eye on the game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2008)

Stats will be completed tomorrow at the latest, I picture some sort of government killer...

("I don't think we should bring it back alife... Because they called me.")


----------



## Graf (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice to see people doing WoD. 
I'm finding the system a bit swingy, much more like Call of Cthulhu, keeps you on your toes.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 24, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Stats will be completed tomorrow at the latest, I picture some sort of government killer...
> 
> ("I don't think we should bring it back alife... Because they called me.")



Sounds good. Maybe sort of Military Intelligence man? James Bond with attitude? Just remember that you are all unaware of the true supernatural in the start.

A question for all. Do you have the Urban Legends WoD supplement? I'm planning on maybe using it but if any of you have it, I'll scrap that idea.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2008)

wait, so if any of us DO have it you won't be using it?  what, don't trust us? 
Well, I for one don't.  I've got mage, vampire, and the core book.

So how're we coming along so far?  *not impatient at all.. no... definitely... *


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 24, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> wait, so if any of us DO have it you won't be using it?  what, don't trust us?
> Well, I for one don't.  I've got mage, vampire, and the core book.



Heh. I think I have all the basic WoD books, all the Mage books, most of Vampire books, couple Werewolf books and the core Changeling & Promethean books, so as you see, I have lot to draw inspiration from. Maybe even a bit too much 


> So how're we coming along so far?  *not impatient at all.. no... definitely... *



Looking good so far. When WD posts his character and everyone confirms that their's ready, I have nothing to keep from starting. You could scribble down a short backstory/description of your characters though .


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2008)

I only have core, vamp and mage.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2008)

well, I've always preferred to let characters develop during game play, but then again backstory & Description do make sense.  I'll get right on it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> ...
> Looking good so far. When WD posts his character and everyone confirms that their's ready, I have nothing to keep from starting. You could scribble down a short backstory/description of your characters though .



Sorry, I had massive internet problems, but will post the character as soon as I can.

I have Core, Antagonists, Vampire and Nomads, with access to other books through friends.


Work in progress:

Agent Daniel Jacob Smith
Gender: Male Age: 31
Hair: Short, Brown Eyes: Grey Ht: ?'? Wt: ?
Virtue: Fortitude Vice: Wrath

PHYSICAL(5) MENTAL(4) SOCIAL(3)
Strength : ** Intelligence : ** Presence : **
Dexterity : *** Wits : *** Manipulation : *
Stamina : *** Resolve : ** Composure : ***

Skills:
Mental (4)
Academics *
Computer *
Medicine *
Investigation *

Physical (11)
Athletics *
Brawl **
Drive *
Firearms ***
Larceny *
Stealth **
Weaponry *

Social (7)
Empathy *
Intimidation **
Persuasion *
Streetwise *
Subterfuge **


Merits (7):
Status 2(?), Quick Draw 1(Firearms), Resources 1, Fighting Style: Combat Marksmanship 2, Language (German)

Health: 8
Willpower: 5
Morality: 7

Size: 5 Speed: 11 Initiative: 6
Defense: 3 Armour: 1/2(Bulletproof)

He is the son of German immigrants. He gives them some of his "payment" (explaining his low resources rating).


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 25, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> well, I've always preferred to let characters develop during game play, but then again backstory & Description do make sense.  I'll get right on it.



Don't worry too much about it. I like to let chracters form during play too. Just a paragraph or two on both is perfect .

EDIT: But ofcourse. For you to make even somesort of backstory you need to know the setting. I was thinking about NYC, but Basin City has a certain oomph to it too. Decisions, decisions, darn...


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 25, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Agent Daniel Jacob Smith



[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, Agent Smith  , and he hates Matrix for this   

"If I get a dollar, each time somebody makes this joke..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm ready. But I'm used to the metric system. His height should be 1,86 meters.

Waiting for you to tell me what organisation he is in.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I'm ready. But I'm used to the metric system. His height should be 1,86 meters.
> 
> Waiting for you to tell me what organisation he is in.



What would you like? I think FBI would be easiest to incorporate as I'm not american myself and don't know much about those other than what's in wikipedia and tv-series. Some kind of "special" special agent who has license to kill...


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm no american, too. But I would suggest FBI, CIA or NCS.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

If we're operating inside the USA, you'll probably want FBI, or NSA. CIA is, by law, confined to operating largely outside US borders. Domestically, activities that could be construed as 'spying' or clandestine are undertaken largely by the FBI or NSA.

FBI is the federal law enforcement agency...they're basically cops. With a biiiiiiiiig beat. FBI agents operate under less restrictions though as they answer only to Federal law, and they can often get approval for searches, warrants, seizures and so on through streamlined processes. They can also use the infamous 'National Security Letters' when deemed necessary...which the records shows us is pretty often. 

My understanding of the NSA is fuzzier...and it's kind of a fuzzy agency to begin with. It's mostly signals intelligence and data security though, I think. Not much in the way of James Bond...they officially spend their time listening the entire world's transmissions and trying to sift through them for signs of trouble...and they secure federal data networks. Technically they're not supposed to collect data on Americans...just foreigners and such whether they're in the USA or not...but in reality they've already gotten in hot water over the whole FISA thing, so who knows? And it's hard to beat ECHELON for conspiracy theory fodder. 

Oh, and the Secret Service has MiB's...these are like...the ARCHETYPE MiB's too. Big guys in tuxes with earpieces and sunglasses, stoically surveying the area and wordlessly administering force in precisely measured chunks to protect their charges or complete their tasks. BUT. The Secret Service has a VERY narrow purview. They're not spies...they're bodyguards. Among other things. What other things? You're not cleared for that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the input!

The most dangers in CoC come from outside the border. Pacfic islands, other worlds...
I want an agency with the job to protect America from foreign dangers, like terrorists, greys, mi-go


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

Then it would depend where you hunt them. If you do your hunting out of the US, you'd probably be CIA. If you do your hunting IN the US, you'd probably be FBI.

They do cooperate now though, cautiously, so it could go either way. And really, the training for a field agent wouldn't be very different for either agency.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I want an agency with the job to protect America from... ... greys, mi-go



That's where you'll be ending up pretty soon  . For now I think FBI would be the best.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

so how we looking?


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking good. I'll make an RG-thread so that the sheets can be more easily found. After that I'll start typing the first IC post .

Here's RG: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=224872


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh yeah. Let's start at NYC. I'm planning on using cities from fiction sometime later too, so don't get startled if I send you to Arkham or Sin City, or maybe even San Fierro and Los Santos...(Though I probably would use the real cities instead those two )


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 28, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I'm ready. But I'm used to the metric system. His height should be 1,86 meters.



Heh. I prefer metrics too but it's no big deal. In imperials 1,86 would be approximately 6'2". On another note. Going through your sheet I noticed you haven't picked skill-specialties. You get three. Page 54 on the core-book explains specialties.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Oops, I will change this. 6'2'' sounds good. Any chance you know how to change 84 kilogramm to american lbs?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

Pounds aren't American, they're still used in several countries.  For example, a lot of older people in Canada still use Imperial, and as a result the younger generation has to know both imperial and Metric.
BTW, 84 kilograms would be ~185 pounds


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Pounds aren't American, they're still used in several countries.  For example, a lot of older people in Canada still use Imperial, and as a result the younger generation has to know both imperial and Metric.
> BTW, 84 kilograms would be ~185 pounds




I said "American pound" because the German pound = Pfund is 1/2 kilogram.

Thanks.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 29, 2008)

WD. I'd like you to specify the specialty at pistols a bit more. Light or Heavy pistols. Light pistols would include most basic police sidearms whereas Heavy would be more like Desert Eagle and such.

And write down his eguipment. I guess he's having a kevlar vest from the armor stats but you haven't mentioned it anywhere .


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2008)

So btw, I was comparing my char to the other two in the RG, and wow are Agent Smith and Detective Jericho similar (At least in mechanics).. 
Differences:
Jericho: +1 strength, +1 Investigation/Athletics/Drive/Persuasion, +2 allies +1 contacts  +1 resources (Specialties: Investigation/Spotting lies)
Smith: +1 stamina, +1 Medicine/Stealth/Weaponry/Intimidation, +1 status, +2 Combat marksmanship, +1 Language (Specialties: Interrogation/Knives)

out of a whole character sheet that doesn't seem like a lot *L* OH well, guess we'll have to differentiate ourselves with superb roleplaying.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2008)

I saw the similarities, too.

But I used the min Stats from Precinct13 and I wanted maksmanship. There are not many additional options...

If we would get some XP to play with...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't think it'll be a problem, just pointing it out.  What with the differences they do have, and our (probably) varying playing styles, I'm sure they'll both come out as unique characters, as well as our plans for them with XP probably being different.


Speaking of which, Blackrat said a few days ago he was typing the IC post, but I can't seem to find it.. did it get postponed, or am I being blind again?


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm typing it. It's a long one so I type it to a txt doc first and then copy-paste here. It will still take a couple of days for me to get it done . What with all the proof-reading and editing of ideas .


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2008)

cool, works for me.   So is it just the three of us players then?  I thought there was a fourth..


----------



## Blackrat (May 3, 2008)

I was hoping to pull the start today, but I just had a new idea which will change it a bit and I'm off to a party now so it will be delayed until tomorrow. Hopefully ...


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 3, 2008)

*Wøøt*

Don ever ever ever start a CoC inspired campain on enworld without mailing me.

0.o

Shadows over [streetname] would be a fine name you ask me.

good luck with the game


----------



## Blackrat (May 4, 2008)

Well the wait is over http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=225336 . Thanks Drowned Hero. I'll keep you in mind also if I ever need more characters here .


----------



## Blackrat (May 5, 2008)

A start with action! Hope it doesn't scare you too much. Don't worry, I don't plan on killing you just yet .

Beauty can be a curse .


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2008)

WD, don't forget to add the equipment bonus for your gun to your attack roll (+2 if it's a light pistol, +3 if it's heavy).


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> WD, don't forget to add the equipment bonus for your gun to your attack roll (+2 if it's a light pistol, +3 if it's heavy).



Thanks, you are right. I will edit my post.


----------



## Blackrat (May 5, 2008)

Damn that's cool. I like the way you take liberties with details I forgot to add. Like the time of night (I was originally thinking late afternoon but middle of night works as well  ) and the victim's ethnicity (Though the name suggests to Shay's choice ). Now All I wish is something like SRD for ST-system . Posting at work isn't as easy as with d20 games.


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2008)

I figured night works best for a world of darkness campaign.. specially since I see Jericho as being one of those night shift detectives.  (sides, All the cool stuff happens on night shift.  )
And as for the exact time, well the numbers 238 and 1238 are kinda a special number for me and my friends, it seems to pop up everywhere.  Hek, even in the movie 23... 2 to the power of 3 is 8... 238.  Just shows you if you're looking for a pattern you'll see it everywhere.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

@Shayuri: Don't forget that you can use willpower to raise your defense.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2008)

Oh really? Hmm!

How does that work?

...not that it matters. If ever there was a time to spend Willpower on defense, I'd say this was it.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

Core Book p. 156:


> A further option is to spend a Willpower point to increase your character's Defense by two against a single attack. If his Defense is normally 2 it increases to 4 for the incoming attack. If he has already evaded other attacks in the turn and his Defense is currently reduced to, say, one, a spent Willpower point increases it to 3 to avoid a single attack. Basically, your character puts special effort into avoiding a particular assault. See "Resistance" p. 133 for more information.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2008)

Is that before or after doubling for total defense?

Must be after...so a total of 6 dice for defense?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

Core Boob page 133


> In these cases, you can spend a point of Willpower in a reflexive action to gain a bonus to Resistance efforts. In combat, a point of Willpower spent adds two points to your characterÕs Defense to resist harm against a single attack. You simply announce that you're spending Willpower
> to resist when the attack is staged. (Your character could even dodge in a turn _see p. 121_  and you could spend a Willpower point *to gain a further two points of protection against a single attack*.)



Yes, sounds like Angie's defense will be 6 for this attack.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2008)

Far be it from me to argue with the Core Boob.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

Ooops. That brings back the old dragonborn question...


----------



## Blackrat (May 6, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind me adding some background



Not at all. That's cool.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

Question.

We're not -already- paranormal investigators right?  I've been trying to play Angie as if this sort of thing wasn't a commonplace event for her...just making sure that's true before I dig myself in deeper.


----------



## Blackrat (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, that's right Shay. I hope this encounter freaked the characters quite a bit. You're just normal investigators who have never seen anything like this before, except on tv and conspiracies.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

Cool. Just needed to know so I'd have a handle on how upset to make her.


----------



## Blackrat (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, looks good. BTW, there's quite a lot of blood on Jericho. None of his own, since it didn't actually wound him. I don't bother making a full post just for that.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

Oh. Heck.

Ok.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> *"Not directly. The agency called NID has nothing direct to do with the position with the same abrevation, but our jurisdictions overlap. We oversee secret goverment projects and investigate threats to national security among other things."*
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Damn, I wasn't aware of that. I just picked the name for the agency from SG1.[/sblock]




There is also the Naval Intelligence Division, that was a British intelligence agency.


----------



## Blackrat (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, should have checked wikipedia first. I was first planning on using USPIS as this agency but I have other plans for it now...


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2008)

Going postal?


----------



## Blackrat (May 19, 2008)

You better hope not . I was rather thinking that since it's effectively the oldest federal crime investigation agency, they could have developed any kind of secret sub-divisions. And in this game they will have ...


----------



## Blackrat (May 27, 2008)

Well it was a bit later than I promised but I said posting would be erratic at best. The newest update is up.

And I'll take my opportunity to advertise this game: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=226760

It's a babylon 5 game and we could use more players. Don't be afraid if you don't have the rule-book. It is pretty basic d20 system so it can be played without the book if you have any experience of d20, which I believe you have . It's enough to know a bit of B5 and what kind of character you want and Dr. Simon (GM), and I will help you build it .


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

I surfed the white wolf homepage a bit.

This new Hunter game sounds similar to our PbP


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I spotted that a while ago too. Haven't followed the progress in a while but I'm definetly buying it when it comes out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> [ Bummer bummer bummer!!! I am so sorry guys and gal. I had hoped that once the exam was done, my summer would be leisure and I'd have time to consentrate on web-gaming. It isn't so... I actually have even less time to plan on the games than I had before. If you are interested on keeping playing with propably once in a week or two update, I could perhaps keep this up, but I figure that would be stretchy on pbp. You can't imagine how horrible I feel on dropping on you . ]




I'm fine with decreased posting rates. Strahd's Yar Gock campaign functions.
But if you more like to drop this, it is fine, too. There is no fun in games where the DM has no fun.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, Blackrat, this game is dead, isn't it?

Edit: I have just deleted my subscriptions for this game. If it continues, PM me, please.


----------

